# Butterflyfish help please.



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

2 days ago i bought a yellow longnose butteryfly from the lfs. since i bought him i havent seen him eat and he hides most of the day. and when he is out, he is sitting in the bottom corner of the aquarium. also he swims funny and looks like he is having trouble. any ideas before i return him?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

We had the same problem with our butterfly, wouldn't eat and eventually parished.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Return him.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

psst... http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=93812
this one is eating like a champ and comes with a 14 day guarentee.


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

*moorish idol astc like a cowalabear*

i just bought a moorish idol today about 3.5 inches for 13$, wondering what 
i should feed him because many websites said they are picky eaters and can starve themselves, i tryed giving him flake food but he did not eat it.... need a solution 

Thanks, 
Jesse


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, bloodworms, etc.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would bet you $130 that a moorish idol costing $13 at the LFS was cyanide caught.


----------

